# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  زبان برنامه نویسی سیستم عاملهای موبایل

## D32.00110

با سلام

من میخواستم بدونم که زبان برنامه نویسی سیستم عاملهای موبایل چیه ؟
از قبل متشکرم  :چشمک:

----------


## mehrzad007

اول سرچ لطفا!

----------


## D32.00110

به نام زیبایی مطلق

mehrzad007 جان من که بدون جستجو اینجا پست ندادم چون که چیزی پیدا نکردم امدم اینجا...
در ضمن اگه می خواستی کمک کنی پیوند اون پست رو اینجا میدادی .

با تشکر از توجهتون ...   :چشمک:

----------


## mehrzad007

توی این بخش نه توی کل بخش ها سرچ کن هست عزیز جان!

----------


## sinpin

> با سلام
> 
> من میخواستم بدونم که زبان برنامه نویسی سیستم عاملهای موبایل چیه ؟
> از قبل متشکرم


با سلام
اگر برای موبایل های مبتنی بر سیستم Symbian برنامه مینویسید :



> *You can develop for Symbian OS using C++‎ or Java*


منبع :
http://http://www.symbian.com/develo...evelopers.html

----------


## D32.00110

ممنون sinpin

من میخواستم بدونم که آیا زبان خاصی برای برنامه نویسی موبایل هست یا نه ؟

و اینکه با VB6 هم میشه نوشت یا نه اگه بله لطفا یه منبع معرفی کنید ...

----------


## sinpin

خیر 
تا اونجایی که من میدونم با vb6 نمیشه مگر اینکه ابزاری برای اینکار ساخته باشند.
دنبال این باشید :
Borland C++‎ Builder  mobile edition + Symbian SDK

----------


## D32.00110

خیلی ممنون SinPin جان ...

امیدوارم همیشه در محاط لطف الهی به سوی هدف نهایی جاری شوید ...

----------


## kia1349

عزیزم با دات نت و با C++‎ و با جاوا و با perl  و با دلفی برای موبایل برنامه مینویسند
ضمنا با vb6 هم میشه برنامه نوشت
یعنی هر زبان برنامه نویسی که sdk مربوط به موبایل و شبیه ساز اونو طراحی کنه میتونه برای برنامه نویسی موبایل استفاده بشه ضمنا برای موبایل با ویژوال بیسیک 6 از mobile vb یا همان crossfire استفاده میکنند

----------


## reza1357

تا حالا نشنیدم که با ویژوال بیسیک و دلفی برنامه بنویسین ولی بیشتر از ++c و  جاوا  استفاده میکنن

کسانی که سرعت اینترنت خوبی دارن به من Pm بدن یکسری شبیه ساز برای ++c دارم حجمش هم تقریبا 114 میگ هست

----------


## sinpin

0


> خیلی ممنون SinPin جان ...
> 
> امیدوارم همیشه در محاط لطف الهی به سوی هدف نهایی جاری شوید ...


خواهش میکنم و ممنونم دوست عزیز.:لبخندساده

----------


## sinpin

> ممنون sinpin
> 
> من میخواستم بدونم که آیا زبان خاصی برای برنامه نویسی موبایل هست یا نه ؟
> 
> و اینکه با VB6 هم میشه نوشت یا نه اگه بله لطفا یه منبع معرفی کنید ...


ضمنا با vs.net 2005 هم میتونید برای موبایل برنامه بنویسید .

----------


## jazireh

سلام دوستان 
بعد از چندین سال دارم اینجا میام
اما بگذریم 
در مورد برنامه نویسی موبایل منم چند روزه کرمش گرفتتم و تا حالا به این نتیجه رسیدم که مهمترین زبان برنامه نویسی برای موبایل C++‎ هستش و بعدش هم جاوا 

گرچه که من جاوا را به CPP ترجیه میدم (از هر نظر) اما انقدر تعریف و تمجید از C روی اینترنت دیدم که رفتم تو کار اون و فعلا جاوا را گذاشتم کنار

به هر حال بورلند عزیز یه ابزار داره که ظاهرا 600مگه و من دارم دانلودش میکنم اما برای سی به سایت نوکیا رسیدم که توش یه برنامه بود به اسم Carbide و یه مشت SDK اینطور که من حالیم شده باید این این برنامه ها را دانلود کنیم و بعد داخل Visual Stedio .net یه امکاناتی اضافه خواهد شد که میشه برای موبایل برنامه نوشت و تو شبیه ساز هم اجرا کرد

در ضمن ظاهرا یه تفاوت هایی بین سری 60 و سری 80 هم هست که باید بهش توجه کرد (البته قاعدتا این باید فقط به درد نوکیا بخوره نمیدونم با این ابزار ها میشه برای بقیه گوشی ها هم برنامه نوشت یه نه؟)

در کل الان دارم VS.net نصب میکنم تا امتحانش کنم
فعلا یا حق لطفا این تاپیک را فعال نگه دارین 
منم هستم

----------


## D32.00110

ممنون از همه دوستان ...
jazireh جان اگه به جایی رسیدی یا مطلب اموزشی مفیدی پیدا کردی همین جا بگو ...

یک ساعت فکر از هفتاد سال عبادت برتر است ...

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
با ویژوال استادیو و اس دی کی های مربوطه میشه نوشت !
ابزار بورلند رو هم اگه دانلود کردید خوشحال میشم ازتون بگیرم و به جاش هم ابزار ..... که ما دانلود کردیم رو بهتون بدم
میبینمتون
بای

----------


## rtech2

خوب یک توضیحی بدید که چجوری تو VB یا VB.net باید اینکارو کرد لطفا ابزارهاشو معرفی کنید یعنی برای اینکار به چه چیزهایی احتیاج هست
با تشکر از شما دوستان عزیز

----------


## alirezavafi

وقتی میخوای پروژه جدید بسازی smart device applications رو انتخاب کن

----------


## meh_secure

دوست عزیز rezaa بنده از ADSL استفاده می کنم. SDK ها رو هم بشدت نیاز دارم. خصوصا smybian ها رو . اگر برای vb باشه که دیگه چه بهتر. (حالا یا دات نت یا 6)
میلم هم که این پایین هستش

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
embeded VB رو برای دانلود سرچ کن
بای

----------


## meh_secure

چشم سرچ می کنم ولی باید کمکمون کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## itg2006

Aghe ke momkene Tozihate bishtar beded
Ok
Mer30

----------


## Nabi

سلام

خیلی خوشحالم که انجمن برنامه نویسی موبایل هم باز شده . واقعا جای خالیش احساس میشد.

1. سعی کردم mobilevb رو دون لود کنم که ظاهرا پولیه و نسخه ازمایشی ندیدم ! لطفا لینک مطمئن برای دون لود . همچنین لینک کراک اون رو برای من بزارید .

2. مطمئن باشم که با نصب این برنامه ، میشه با ویژوال بیسیک 6 برای گوشی Sony ericsson p910i simbian UIQ برنامه نوشت؟

تشکر
نبی

----------


## omidtagizadeh

بابا برای من برنامه نویسی موبایل پیدا کنید من تو برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر وارد هستم می خواهم برنامه موبایل هم فعالیت کنم :بوس:

----------


## مصعب85

سلام 
خواستم درمورد این web mobile application اطالعاتی کسب کنم یا سایتی را به من معرفی کنید.

----------


## D32.00110

من چند تا IDE و SDK دانلود کردم و نصب کردم ولی هیچ کدوم با هم مچ نشدن  :خیلی عصبانی:   و موفق نشودم ...

اینجا از اساتید یکی یه لطف کنه واسه این برنامه نویسی Symbian یه تاپیک درست و حسابی نیست ...
ممنون

----------


## Nabi

اینجا هم سر بزنید بد نیست:

http://forum.iranvig.com/showthread.php?tid=4720

----------


## mahdij

رضا جان بگو من برمی دارم

----------


## sarvestan

نوکیا نویسان :
VB
C++‎
Java

----------


## mousamk

> نوکیا نویسان :
> VB
> C++‎
> Java



این نوکیا اجازه دانلود نرم‌افزارهای مهمشو رو به ما ایرانی‌ها نمی‌ده. روشی سراغ دارین که بتونیم اونها را دانلود کنیم. مثلاً من دنبال نسخه Personal نرم‌افزار CodeWarrior هستم.

----------


## sarvestan

من خودم از طریق سرور یکی از دوستانم دانلود می کنم ولی برای این قضیه ای که می فرمایید یک سری تلاشهایی کردم
به لینک زیر توجه بفرمایید : 
نوکیا
و این لینک

----------


## Jostejoogar

سلام

البته بد نیست که سری به اینجا بزنید ..

http://forum.shahriariha.com/symbian...ology-vf9.html

و مبتکر سال نوکیا که یک ایرانی بود در این انجمن عضو هست میتونید باهاش در ارتباط باشید حتما کمکتون میکنه ..

http://forum.shahriariha.com/topic-vt388.html

و البته خودش یک سایت هم داره که سیمبیان برای فارسی زبانان هستش  ببینید :

http://mashaghel.com/symbian/

امیدوارم که موفق باشید

----------


## vb341

نرم افزاری بنام AppForge Mobile vb  هست که با زبان vb6  میشه برای گوشیهای مختلفی برنامه نوشت . من نسخه 5.1 اون رو دارم . ولی متاسفانه هنوز سریالی براش پیدا نکردم

----------


## Frabarnamenevis.B

کامپایلر C برای symbian هست ؟! منظورم اینه توی خود دستگاهی که symbian داره کد C نوشت و run و کامپایل کرد .

----------


## DEAD S0N

*با سلام* اگر بخاهیم برنامه simbiyan را دو باره باز نویسی کنیم آن را چگونه باز میکنیم :متفکر:  .

----------


## arshia_

اگر ممکنه لینک دانلود کامپوننت برای دلفی رو هم اینجا بذارین

----------


## hamid_gh

اقا یکی به ما بگه این شبیه ساز برنامه های موبایل(سیمبین) اسمش چیه...اگه دارین لینک بدین..مرسی :لبخند:

----------


## sarvestan

sdk ها دارای شبیه سازهای درست و مناسبی برای همان موبایلی که می خواهید برای آن برنامه بنویسید دارد
اگر SDK مربوط به موبایل مورد نظرتون را دانلود کنید داخلش Simulator هم دارد( مخصوصا SDK های نوکیا )

----------

